# Remixing Classical Music?



## classicalremix (Jan 6, 2015)

Classical musicians,

I'm originally a classical pianist, who's most into Chopin. I've lately been producing electronic music, and have started thinking that classical music combined to eletronic music would work very well!
I mean, there are so many "catchy" classical melodies, that would be great to dance to. And it's not like the electronical versions will replace the instrumental ones.

These are my thoughts. What do you think about remixing classical music?

I've actually made my first classical remix, and it's a remix of Brahms' beloved Hungarian Dance No.5! 
Would really like to know what you think of it!


__
https://soundcloud.com/classicalremix%2Fclassical-remix-hungarian-dance-no-5-by-brahms


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

:lol:
As a possibly reactionary septuagenarian, my reaction is 'Good Grief. That is highly inane.'


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

No disrespect meant, but do you plan on using that kind of rhythm track on everything? If it's meant for dancing then I suppose it doesn't make much difference but a generic beat like that detracts from the melody of the piece itself and will also risk making anything else you do sound formulaic. Only my opinion.


----------



## classicalremix (Jan 6, 2015)

I understand what you mean, and agree with you. What I really mean is that I think many classical music melodies are extremely catchy, and could be used in electronic music. Not to just add a beat to a classical piece, even if that's almost what I did myself.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

It's not a bad idea, but this isn't the audience for it. 

Non-Classical fans are more likely to accept Classical tunes than Classical fans are to accept electro beats.


----------



## classicalremix (Jan 6, 2015)

Hmm, I see. Thanks for an interesting answer!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

nice, have you checked out Max Richter's remixes of Vivaldi Four Seasons? Great album!


----------



## classicalremix (Jan 6, 2015)

Thank you! 
I checked it out right now, and think it's really fantastic! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

classicalremix said:


> Classical musicians,
> 
> I'm originally a classical pianist, who's most into Chopin. I've lately been producing electronic music, and have started thinking that classical music combined to eletronic music would work very well!
> I mean, there are so many "catchy" classical melodies, that would be great to dance to.
> ...


by the way I really love your remix... just dope with the turntable scratch


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

classicalremix said:


> Classical musicians,
> 
> I'm originally a classical pianist, who's most into Chopin. I've lately been producing electronic music, and have started thinking that classical music combined to eletronic music would work very well!
> I mean, there are so many "catchy" classical melodies, that would be great to dance to.
> ...


I really like it! my baby daughter would dance to it


----------



## classicalremix (Jan 6, 2015)

Ah, thank you! Really appreciate it. 
Glad you liked it!


----------



## classicalremix (Jan 6, 2015)

Hehe, I'm glad to hear that!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

classicalremix said:


> Ah, thank you! Really appreciate it.
> Glad you liked it!


encore encore... can you remix Schoenberg for me?


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> encore encore... can you remix Schoenberg for me?


I want to hear the Penderecki Threnody remixed.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Sorry, but that Brahms thing just sounds like K-Tel's Hooked On Classics series.

Try listening to William Orbits Pieces In A Modern Style for a different approach if you really must do this. His take on Barber's Adagio had some success:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

albertfallickwang said:


> nice, have you checked out Max Richter's remixes of Vivaldi Four Seasons? Great album!


I have to burst in and marshal this vocabulary thingie: Richter's _Four Seasons,_ whatever DGG may be calling them to reach a certain demographic, are re-writes and variations of the original, not a remix at all.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I won't fully go down this path, but adding a beat track to a classical piece, a few electronic squibs and scratches, even looping a short segment of the piece, is nowhere near what I would call either an artful or successful remix.

Other than that, I would strongly urge you on the next one to play that piece in and resist any and all temptations to quantize that sucker,_ because it takes every scrap of drive or innate swing from the original, and you are left with a complete flat-line dead and deathly bit of nothing but a stream of notes_ -- no matter how good those notes might be. WHERE, for example is that slight hesitation, 'air space' prior the arrival of the beat where every listener at least thinks to think they would clap their hands on the arriving slightly delayed beat and holler, "_Hey!_" ? That is no longer Hungarian, or a Hungarian Dance.

(_*"It don't mean a thing if it aint' got that swing."*_)

Then, you must play in or draw in the beats to accord with the more 'original' and -- no matter how strict the metronome and the playing -- the slight flex time and smidgeons of rubato inherent in the execution of any such rep that gives the piece life in the first place will be there, and make a huge and improved difference.

Too, the odds anyone doing this sort of thing is going to choose anything but the most widely known and pop/classical of the classical repertoire for the audience of this genre, then at least go into the instrumental part and perhaps dovetail some electronic sample in the piece itself, either smoothly take over one of its parts, harmony, accompaniment, an inner line, and / or add other musical material, and or then write a fresh variant which takes the expected of the set score into another pitch area, or all three combined.

Personally, I find the intact "Musical Object" with but little done to it and a percussion track about the most cliche, expected, and uninteresting thing there could be.

All to the point in hopes that, "the next time," you do more to it than embed an object and dress it up, essentially, with a click-track percussion beat and but a few squeaks and 'glich-scratch' ornaments.

Best regards.


----------



## classicalremix (Jan 6, 2015)

albertfallickwang said:


> encore encore... can you remix Schoenberg for me?


I'd love to, but don't have much time at the moment! :/


----------



## classicalremix (Jan 6, 2015)

Hehe, it would be fun!


----------



## classicalremix (Jan 6, 2015)

SimonNZ said:


> Sorry, but that Brahms thing just sounds like K-Tel's Hooked On Classics series.
> 
> Try listening to William Orbits Pieces In A Modern Style for a different approach if you really must do this. His take on Barber's Adagio had some success:


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## classicalremix (Jan 6, 2015)

PetrB said:


> I won't fully go down this path, but adding a beat track to a classical piece, a few electronic squibs and scratches, even looping a short segment of the piece, is nowhere near what I would call either an artful or successful remix.
> 
> Other than that, I would strongly urge you on the next one to play that piece in and resist any and all temptations to quantize that sucker,_ because it takes every scrap of drive or innate swing from the original, and you are left with a complete flat-line dead and deathly bit of nothing but a stream of notes_ -- no matter how good those notes might be. WHERE, for example is that slight hesitation, 'air space' prior the arrival of the beat where every listener at least thinks to think they would clap their hands on the arriving slightly delayed beat and holler, "_Hey!_" ? That is no longer Hungarian, or a Hungarian Dance.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your very interesting reply! I really agree with you, and think you've helped me a lot! I have to say that this was my first remix, that was kind of a fun project, and will improve to next time!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

classicalremix said:


> Thank you for your very interesting reply! I really agree with you, and think you've helped me a lot! I have to say that this was my first remix, that was kind of a fun project, and will improve to next time!


Thanks for taking it well. I imagine it could feel like I was out to beat you up, but since I knew you had gone all through a conservatory training, I'm glad you know it was anything but

A tenet, which I've latched on to but not of my own invention, and vastly general. And I find it constantly useful to keep in mind. In this context, when you take the whole piece of another composer as 'object,' _*it is essential*_ in one way or another -- that approach and decisions yours to determine and make -- _*to somehow "make it your own."*_ 
I.e. don't be at all afraid to go in and do minor to radical surgery on the object itself; impose _your self_ on it and in to it so we know someone is there!

Transplanted and barely touched, well, it needs more done to it than a few additional tracks added with it to make that transformation into a fresher and vital thing


----------



## classicalremix (Jan 6, 2015)

PetrB said:


> Thanks for taking it well. I imagine it could feel like I was out to beat you up, but since I knew you had gone all through a conservatory training, I'm glad you know it was anything but
> 
> A tenet, which I've latched on to but not of my own invention, and vastly general. And I find it constantly useful to keep in mind. In this context, when you take the whole piece of another composer as 'object,' _*it is essential*_ in one way or another -- that approach and decisions yours to determine and make -- _*to somehow "make it your own."*_
> I.e. don't be at all afraid to go in and do minor to radical surgery on the object itself; impose _your self_ on it and in to it so we know someone is there!
> ...


Haha, not at all!  Really thankful for your advice, and am glad you replyed. Great feedback!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

On the subject of remixes, I'd like to see Machaut's Mass for Notre Dame redone in heavy metal. It has prog rock written all over it. Of course, nobody would get it except us music freaks.


----------



## classicalremix (Jan 6, 2015)

Very good idea. I'm sure it would be great! Hehe, that's right!


----------

